# Randsfjord



## marlin2304 (13. März 2011)

Hallo,
nächstes Jahr ist es wieder so weit, es geht wieder nach Skandinavien zum Hechtangeln.
Diesmal haben wir uns als Ziel gesetzt an einem neuen Gewässer in einem anderen Land zu fischen. 
Ein Gerätehändler bei uns in der Ecke hat uns den Randsfjord nahe gelegt.
Angeblich soll es ein super Gewässer mit sehr gutem Hechtbestand sein und noch fast jungfräulich was das Angeln betrifft.
War hier aus dem Board schon mal Jemand da oben fischen und kann ein paar Zeilen dazu schreiben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Andree Hörmann (14. März 2011)

*AW: Randsfjord*

Moin Kai.

zu welcher Zeit wollt ihr denn hin ? Im Frühjahr ist das Nordende ( Delta ) wirklich super zum Fischen - auch im Bereich um Röykenvik geht viel, da hier eine große Laichbucht liegt und einige Hechte fast die ganze Zeit über dort anzutreffen sind. Im Hochsommer kann es sicherlich etwas schwer werden in dem doch recht tiefen Randsfjord - Schleppen ist dann die gängige Art. 
Große Barsche sind ebenfalls keine Seltenheit im Randsfjord.

Gruß Andree


----------



## marlin2304 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Randsfjord*

Hallo Andree,
wir wollten so gegen Mitte Mai an den Randsfjorden. Mit Delta meinst du bestimmt das Dokka-Delta, oder?
Ich habe im WWW gelesen, dass da eine Laichbucht ist, aber dass das Angeln da verboten ist. Hast du vielleicht noch eins, zwei Tipps für mich?
In welchem Tiefenbereich wird hauptsächlich gefischt, ich nehme an im Frühjahr eher flach?
Mein Tackledealer meinte im Mai ist das Fischen der absolute Hammer da Oben. Wie waren bei euch die Fänge, gerne auch über Pn?
 Hast du noch einen Tipp für Unterkunft und Boot?


----------



## Andree Hörmann (15. März 2011)

*AW: Randsfjord*

Mitte Mai dürfte in der Tat ne super Zeit sein, so denn der Winter langsam abklingt. Das Delta ist meiner Info nach nicht verboten zu der Zeit, ABER man darf dort nur rudern und nicht den Motor anschmeissen. Ausserdem ist das Gebiet so dermaßen voll mit Mücken - mein Ding wars nicht. Das Gebeite rund um Fluberg ( Sägewerk ) und die Bucht von Nes sind ganz heiße Ecken, die immer Fisch brachten. Mitte Mai wird man sicherlich eher flach fischen - Jerkbait und Popperfischen ist dann top. Aber auch im 3m Bereich beim Schleppen wird man fangen.
Da wir selber Häuser haben an dem See kannste Dir ja mal Ringelin Gard oder von der Lage noch besser Setton Gard mal angucken.


Gruß Andre


----------



## marlin2304 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Randsfjord*

Hallo Andre,
danke erst mal für deine Infos. Wenn es konkreter wird und meine Kumpels sich entschieden haben, kann es sein, dass ich mich nochmal bei dir melde.


----------



## marlin2304 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Randsfjord*

Jetzt ist ab gestimmt worden und unser Reiseziel 2012 ist der Randsfjorden.


----------



## Cpt. Pike (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randsfjord*

Jepp. es geht endlich wieder los! und ich glaube, dass ich heute mit dem Andre telefoniert habe |wavey:. Resietermin wird nun der 09.06.- 16.06.2012 sein ...... noch 404 verfluchte Tage #q


----------

